# Better picture of black chicken



## julieAd91 (Aug 19, 2014)

Can anyone identify the black chicken? Thank you!


----------



## babychic (Jul 27, 2014)

can u get a better pic?


----------



## WhitecatFarm (Oct 10, 2014)

Little black chicken LOL I have a bunch of them


----------

